# Cat meowing outside bedroom door every morning.



## Mapper71 (Sep 16, 2009)

One of our cats is extremely vocal. She is just over 1 year old and is an absolute sweetheart, but if we kick her out of the bedroom, she will sit outside our door meowing to get back in and sometimes scratch at the door. She runs into the room at night before we shut the door and we let her stay, although it usually takes a bit for her to calm down. She'll sleep until around 2AM or so and then start walking all over us and trying to get comfortable and usually at that point we have to kick her out because she won't settle down. She'll go out and be just fine until I get up around 6AM and feed them. However, right after we feed her she'll want back in the bedroom. That's fine if we are both up, but I am the first one up in the morning while my husband doesn't get up for about another 1-1 1/2 hours so I keep the bedroom door shut, but she won't stop meowing even if I'm out there with her. The meowing keeps my husband up and if I let her in the room, she'll keep him up by walking all over him.

Is there anything we can do to calm her down and make her stop? None of our other cats do that.


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

My cat Auglaize used to do this when we first adopted her, and she was about the same age. We placed a Sentry Calming Collar around her neck every night so she would stop running around and go to sleep - we finally got a full night's sleep and she rarely wakes us up anymore. 

I'm not sure what to do about keeping her in one room, though. We've always left our bedroom door cracked so Auglaize can come and go throughout the night. Usually she sleeps by my husband's feet, but some mornings I'll go downstairs and find she used the litter box while we were sleeping.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I get woken at some point most nights but I think it settles down over time and becomes more intermittent.


----------



## Mapper71 (Sep 16, 2009)

elber said:


> My cat Auglaize used to do this when we first adopted her, and she was about the same age. We placed a Sentry Calming Collar around her neck every night so she would stop running around and go to sleep - we finally got a full night's sleep and she rarely wakes us up anymore.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do about keeping her in one room, though. We've always left our bedroom door cracked so Auglaize can come and go throughout the night. Usually she sleeps by my husband's feet, but some mornings I'll go downstairs and find she used the litter box while we were sleeping.


The thing is, I don't think she's stressed, I think she just REALLY wants to be on the bed because that's where she is a lot during the day and that's where we are at night.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

You could always try a collar as Elber suggested, or something like a Feliway diffuser in the hallway outside your bedroom. I know it isn't really a "bad behavior" reason why she wants in the bedroom, but Feliway could help her chill out when she does get kicked out.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've always needed a good night's sleep to function well the next day, so I don't let my cats sleep with me, only for short late afternoon naps. It's their routine to go to a different room for the night.....and then you aren't bothered by those insistent ones who want to scratch at the bedroom door even tho they know I'm not going to let them in. They get an evening snack just before I go to bed and it's their routine to run into their room for the night and eat their snack. _Have to be consistent and ignore any howling pleas_ to be let of their room tho. Meowing will stop after a while when they find it doesn't get their door opened. This has worked for me for many years.


----------

